# Nikon D70s vs. Canon EOS 400D



## mhribernik (4. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hab vor näher in die Fotografie einzusteigen und will mir eine "einstiegs-Spiegelreflexkamera" leisten. Mein preislimit liegt so ca. bei 1000EUR. mehr will ich fürs erste nicht ausgeben. 
Nun sind zwei Kameras im Finale: Die Nikon D70s und die Canon 400D.
Hat jemand von euch vielleicht Erfahrungen mit einem der Modelle? Sind sie Qualitativ? 

Oder habt ihr einen völlig anderen Vorschlag für mich?

Ich danke euch für jede Antwort!
mfg. Marko


----------



## TeamSynatic (14. Dezember 2006)

Hi Marko,

Was möchtest du mir der Kamera denn machen?


----------



## tittli (15. Dezember 2006)

Gut sind beide Cams...
Ich habe mir die EOS 400D zugelegt weil sie im Vergleich zur D70s etwas billiger war/ist und weil ich überzeugter Canon-Nutzer bin 
Das Kit-Objektiv ist besser als sein Ruf, das EF 55-200 das im Set dabei war deckt meine Bedürfnisse richtung Tele vollkommen ab (bis jetzt). Ich kann sie nur weiterempfehlen.
Die D70s kenne ich zu wenig um darüber auskunft zu geben.

gruss


----------



## mhribernik (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich will mich ernsthaft mit Fotografie beschäftigen. Hab ne menge Theoretisches schon hinter mir und bin gerade im Stadion wo mir meine "pseudo Halbspiegelreflex" nicht mehr ausreicht. Hab zwar angefangen mit einer älteren Spiegelreflex zu fotogrrafieren, will jetzt mir jetzt aber ein digitales Modell zulegen. 
Also sollte die Kamera für einen erfahreneren Status genügen.


----------

